# When Life Gives You Lemons Make ???



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

It's like the saying goes,

"When life hands you lemons, make lemonade!"

It doesn't say think about lemonade, or wish you never got the lemons. It says to make lemonade. That's positive action for you! - Life Hack

I don't even understand what lemonade is. Lemonade is so foreign to me, I wouldn't even know what to do if someone just handed me lemonade. I'm pretty sure I could make some lemon juice. I'm great at making lemon bars.... I want to make lemonade though, I think I have the ingredients, I'm just confused about the recipe - which might be a little too simple that it's hard for someone who complicates everything like myself.


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

:O


----------

